# Advice for a family moving to Spain



## Chance134 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi all,
Me and husband and 2 children ages 8 and 4, are planning our move to la nucia early next year . I am a staff nurse he an electrician. I would greatly appreciate any advice in regards to moving with children schools ect, obviously work I have contacted a few places for myself and although the big question is 'why not' it's a big decision to make and would really appreciate any advice any has 😁


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Chance134 said:


> Hi all,
> Me and husband and 2 children ages 8 and 4, are planning our move to la nucia early next year . I am a staff nurse he an electrician. I would greatly appreciate any advice in regards to moving with children schools ect, obviously work I have contacted a few places for myself and although the big question is 'why not' it's a big decision to make and would really appreciate any advice any has 😁


Well it would help to know which country you hail from and whether your family have any Spanish language
skills ?


----------



## Chance134 (Sep 11, 2019)

Oh yeah sorry!!! We are from UK basic Spanish skills I'm currently attending my 2 course of study Spanish classes through university


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chance134 said:


> Oh yeah sorry!!! We are from UK basic Spanish skills I'm currently attending my 2 course of study Spanish classes through university


:welcome:

Assuming Brexit goes ahead, by the time you're ready to move British citizens will be 3rd country citizens.

That means that you won't be able to just move over here. You say that you'll need to work. That means that you'll need a work visa.

A potential employer would have to apply for it on your behalf, before you move here. They would have to prove that there is no-one in the other 26 EU countries suitable for the position. 

I'm sure you realise that unless you have some extremely specialised skill, it's unlikely that a visa would be issued. 


I wish you luck. But unless you can get here & get working before Brexit actually happens (by which I mean withdrawal DAY - not at the end of any withdrawal period if indeed there is one) - it's unlikely to happen at all.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chance134 said:


> Oh yeah sorry!!! We are from UK basic Spanish skills I'm currently attending my 2 course of study Spanish classes through university



https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ifications/regulated-professions/index_en.htm

This might be helpful Re work. As an ex. Nurse manager in the U.K. I have to say many Spanish nurses leave Spain to work elsewhere as their are not many job here in Spain.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0020748916301304

As we also know, post Brexit, many native speaking nurses may well return to Spain and as mentioned above you will be in the queue with other non Eu countries including those from Spanish speaking countries. 

This is all said with good intentions. You may or may not have to think outside the box re employment but I’m not convinced that a nursing role will be open to you regardless of qualifications etc having said all of that much can changes very quickly and I wish you good luck 

As an aside, your husband would also, I think, have to have his electrical qualifications recognised but I’m not sure I do know that any work he does, legally would have to be signed of by a spanish qualified electrician ?

Happy for someone to correct me

Anyway poster. Good luck and best wishes. Spain is a great place to live but like anywhere you need a reasonable level of income


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Assuming Brexit goes ahead, by the time you're ready to move British citizens will be 3rd country citizens.
> 
> ...


Sad but true but no doubt Expats will be quick to correct me if I'm wrong but while whats highlighted
is true for permanent positions - it's not necessarily the case for temporary or Contract positions.
For I believe Nurses can choose to work for Agencies ( that is they become Agency staff ) and
therefore their employment will be classed as temporary or contract work.

According to the Press 'the Gig Economy' is the fastest growing fields of employment today and for
some workers it becomes their preferred method of employment, according to how it fits in with
their ambitions and lifestyle.

Not as secure as Permanent work but can get you round the first hurdle, in which case you will 
only be looking for a temporary work visa and then there's the second question of if my temporary / 
contract work keeps me in gainful employment; with temporary work visa's extended without 
quibble together with legal temporary residency in Spain while carrying out these temporary
assignments in Spain.

You can then apply for Permanent Residency ( and correct me if I'm wrong guys ) but in order
to be eligible for the Permanent Residency card you have to prove that you have been living
legally in Spain and complying with the temporary work visa rules, etc for the past 5 years. 
Once you obtain your Permanent Residency - then you can go for Permanent jobs as you should be
treated like any Spanish citizen seeking work with leave to stay indefinitely.

Anyway I've posed the question of 'how does this apply to temporary / contract workers' as I've
seen it apply to non EU citizens doing temporary / contract jobs in the UK while being denied
permanent employment.
Therefore I'll be interested to see whether this is a viable work around for those like the OP
that arrive in Spain after the UK leaves the EU.

Naturally I don't want to build the OP's hopes up, on such a work around and therefore 
put it to the 'more learned members' of the forum, to give their opinion on this.


----------



## Chance134 (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you all for all your comments its really appreciated honestly, and there's alot to consider and I'm so thankful for all the honesty given I truly am


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Sad but true but no doubt Expats will be quick to correct me if I'm wrong but while whats highlighted
> is true for permanent positions - it's not necessarily the case for temporary or Contract positions.
> For I believe Nurses can choose to work for Agencies ( that is they become Agency staff ) and
> therefore their employment will be classed as temporary or contract work.
> ...


I don't know of any temporary work visa for Spain.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Chance134 said:


> Hi all,
> Me and husband and 2 children ages 8 and 4, are planning our move to la nucia early next year . I am a staff nurse he an electrician. I would greatly appreciate any advice in regards to moving with children schools ect, obviously work I have contacted a few places for myself and although the big question is 'why not' it's a big decision to make and would really appreciate any advice any has 😁


Hi. Can I ask why you are thinking of moving?


I would say if you are planning to move for a better life for the kids, more sunshine etc. 
I would consider Canada or Australia.

After Brexit (in whatever form it may take) you will have to jump through the same types of hoops, but at least in Canada, Aus or various other places, where there is no language barrier and for trained people the opportunities are greater and its easier to transfer your skills (my daughter lives in Aus and she loves it)

Sunshine and cheap beer don't make a life.. well it might for some 

BUT.. I can vouch for La Nucia, we have a place about 10mins from there and are regular visitors. 
And we are planning to move next year, but its just the 2 of us and we won't need to work (or if I want to, I can contract here in the UK for my current employer)

As an electrician, your partner will struggle. I know of 2 sparkies, one in La Nucia and the other in Polop (just down the road) who are both spanish and one of them is over here at the moment because there is little work for him. 
The other charges €7.00 an hour for his work. He is busy but just about makes ends meet.

Cant comment on the Nurse's bit as I have no knowledge in that area but, we have a Spanish Doctor in our practise in Shoreham and when my wife visits the local Hospital for her checks she chats to a nice Spanish Nurse. both of them have no plans to go back as they earn more here and the Nurse is planning to move to Canada once her English is good enough (its miles better than my Spanish)

Also can't comment on the kids, but we know a couple of Brit families in Polop who's kids are fluent in both languages. I think they went there when they were about 2 though.

Sorry if doesn't sound good, but if you do make it I know a nice bar that does a cold pint for €1.60


----------



## Chance134 (Sep 11, 2019)

Haha, thanks for pint advice surprisingly we won't be looking for that we are quite boring on that respect. my mother resides in la nucia and has done for 10 years she has redicency ect, but isn't in the best health and mind set to give us advice to go hence why I'm rooting for advice on here, hubby is quite happy to look for work not particularly electrics. I on the other hand is what is going to stop us, as to be where I am now has taken alot of blood sweat and tears put it that way lol. Honestly can't thank you all enough though really helping put alot into perspective


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

kalohi said:


> I don't know of any temporary work visa for Spain.


Yes could be the normal work visa for Spain but with less stringent rules for those who are taken on a
temporary or contract basis in Spain.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> Yes could be the normal work visa for Spain but with less stringent rules for those who are taken on a
> temporary or contract basis in Spain.


There doesn't appear to be a temporary visa. But there is a visa for seasonal workers.

https://www.expatica.com/es/moving/visas/work-visas-103258/

This page shows some of the visa requirements and types.

And remember after Brexit you would need the offer of a job that no other EU citizen can do or has applied for and then the employer has to organise the visa. See the above bookmark. It states that it can take more than 6 months to organise the visa etc. 

I still think its going to be hard even without brexit for a young family to make a successful move these days.

If a Nurse's salary would cover all the costs involved then the other partner might not need to work. But self employment is not cheap in Spain either if you wanted to do gardening, pool cleaning etc. (and if legal you've got to do many, many hours to make anything)

Again there is only the 2 of us, and based on the costs we have incurred so far. I reckon we can live on about €1200 a month as long as we have some extra savings behind us, for emergencies.

A family of 4, well you have to add School books, clothes, extra food, etc. Healthcare would not be an issue if you have a job...

The kids might be Ok. in fact they would probably thrive.

If you are going to do this, then make sure you can return to the Uk if you need too.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chance134 said:


> Haha, thanks for pint advice surprisingly we won't be looking for that we are quite boring on that respect. my mother resides in la nucia and has done for 10 years she has redicency ect, but isn't in the best health and mind set to give us advice to go hence why I'm rooting for advice on here, hubby is quite happy to look for work not particularly electrics. I on the other hand is what is going to stop us, as to be where I am now has taken alot of blood sweat and tears put it that way lol. Honestly can't thank you all enough though really helping put alot into perspective


I don’t know you or your family dynamics but I do know the NHS and a bit about Spain as I’ve been here 5.5 years 

Thirty years in the NHS tells me that you are better off there or in another non Eu country Oz or Canada where your skills will be wanted and more importantly you won’t have the language barrier. As I said earlier. I used to employ many Spanish nurses who could not progress up the ladder as you can in the U.K. re your husband looking for work. Unemployment here is still high 13.9% v 3.8% so looking for menial jobs will be hard. Putting that all to one side you will be , in the event if Brexit, be here as a non EU citizens which means you have a higher threshold of income etc to be able to get residency and many many more hoops to jump through. 

I lost many nurses to New Zealand all of whom settled in really well ans have a fabulous lifestyle


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Barriej said:


> There doesn't appear to be a temporary visa. But there is a visa for seasonal workers.
> 
> https://www.expatica.com/es/moving/visas/work-visas-103258/
> 
> ...


Yes it's going to be hard for the OP's family to meet the mark after final Brexit Day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I don't know of any temporary work visa for Spain.


Neither do I


Williams2 said:


> Yes could be the normal work visa for Spain but with less stringent rules for those who are taken on a
> temporary or contract basis in Spain.


Do you have a link to the Spanish govt info on this?

EDIT - I went ahead & found one

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embaja.../Visados/Visados.VN.Laboral cuenta ajena.aspx

It doesn't look as if it's so very different as far as application is concerned. 

The employee has to be outside Spain in their country of usual residence during the process.


----------

